# Abstract



## Verbal (Mar 31, 2005)

Does anyone else do any abstract work?  I like it, but I'm still really bad at it. =\


----------



## Niki (Mar 31, 2005)

Woah, you are good. I love desktop bks like these. Good job!


----------



## Verbal (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks Niki!!


----------



## sakura (Apr 13, 2005)

wooooooow
it's so coooool
i really lilke it

wonderful job Verbal


----------

